

Show HN: Online Exquisite Corpse Storytelling Game - mdiamond
http://thenextline.net

======
lylejohnson
I'm pretty sure I've seen sites like this before, but it is fun.
Unfortunately, there are only are few stories in play at the moment and so you
can only cycle through a couple of lines before it just asks you to start your
own story.

